# Signature Competition/SOTW 3 VOTING



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Time for the votes, The winner receives *50,000* credits, and the runner up gets *10,000* credits.

Additionally the winner will hold this belt and will have to defend it each week so we can see who holds it the longest. If you win a week you have to enter the next week and so on until you lose.

Make sure to vote for your favorite and as always NO VOTING FOR YOURSELF

Here are your entries: 

*Michael Carson:










DP:










chuck8807:












*


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

well i like yours D.P. its got really detailed lines and the metal on doom's face looks realistic


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I went with chuck's. That fading from the left was just too clever to pass up. 

We all brought our A game though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Voted for Michael Carson :thumbsup:.


----------



## The Crusher (Mar 12, 2009)

These were all amazing! loved the fading on the left and the old school look of chuck's and the perspective of carlson's but went w/ DP I loved doom's aura and the subtle mirroring...Superb!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Went with D.P, love the text.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

went with dp ...tough choice tho that hulk sig is sweet too i just preferred dp's cuz of the cloesup and the detail of the eye and all


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, I think we can all agree that D.P pretty much kicked our asses.

When does the next one go up?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> Well, I think we can all agree that D.P pretty much kicked our asses.
> 
> When does the next one go up?


I haven't even noticed the voting until now. The new one will be up tomorrow.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Congrats to me. Good job by the other two who entered. I'm hoping we get more for the next one.


----------



## The Crusher (Mar 12, 2009)

D.P. said:


> Congrats to me. Good job by the other two who entered. I'm hoping we get more for the next one.


Hopefully once I get my new computer and PS set back up I can start entering some of these when I have some downtime.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

The Crusher said:


> Hopefully once I get my new computer and PS set back up I can start entering some of these when I have some downtime.


Awesome man, thanks. :thumbsup:


----------

